# lever evolution ammo



## MR. SCOOTINN (Sep 13, 2006)

has any one tried this ammo out yet? and how did it do..ty


----------



## Doyle (Sep 13, 2006)

I just bought 2 boxes of 30-30.  Haven't tried it yet but I'm hopeful.  There is a series of posts over on the Marlin forum about leverevolution bullets in .35 causing Marlin 336's to jamb so bad that they have to be sent back to the factory.   Apparantly, on the modern 336's, Marlin makes a replacement magazine follower that allows them to cycle without jambing.  From the research I've been able to do, this problem is limited specifically to .35 caliber in the 336.


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

I would assume that this is on the older 336's then?

How in the world does a lever action jam?  Is the cartridge not able to feed?


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

Went home and went outside and loaded a few in the magazine to cycle.  They cycled fine from the magazine, but, I had trouble chambering the rounds.  the lever was hard to close and open once I did get it closed.


Spoke to Doug @ Hornady, i am sending the box back to them and they will investigate.  He also wanted me to load one via the chamber to see if it still had a problem feeding or seating.  Problem still there. Lever still did not want to close all the way to engage the little safety thing so you can fire.

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Sep 13, 2006)

*HORNADY*

PLEAS DO..


----------



## brian chambers (Sep 17, 2006)

444. marlin worked fine


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 24, 2006)

450 marlin in a TC encore very accurate


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 24, 2006)

*LEVERevolution 265 GR/.444 Marlin*

*Got Pork??*






Here is another one from Tonight.(07/06/2006) This is also a Boar Hog and goes well over 200# (see Got Pork??). He was shot by Bob (in the Picture) from Stone Mountain using a .444 Marlin, just before dark. He was shooting some of the New Hornady ammo that was RED and pointed and looked like a VMAX bullet to me but he called it something else. You can see the entrance just below and behind the ear. (White spot) Needless to say, he did not go anywhere.

*Another one for the smoker*.
Hogguide





Just 1 More said:


> LEVERevolution 265 GR


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 3, 2006)

now hes got pork, 265 grain sugar pill worked good.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2006)

*LEVERevolution Ammo*

Hey All:

Went to Clybell (Charlie Elliott) on Saturday and poked holes in some paper at 100 yards with my Marlin 444xlr / Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40...  

Dead on and looking forward to a trip in North Georgia to drop a "Urus Americanus" (Black Bear)... 

That Hornady 265 Grain "Jelly Tip" .444 has got the Umph to drop'em!!!

Brian, you know what I am talking about!!! 

Cooter


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 3, 2006)

man the old 444 barks everthing in the woods listens
 nice beaver cotter


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 19, 2006)

I'VE GOT A 444 MARLIN BUT I'M SHOOTING IRON SIGHTS AND THE LEVEREVOLUTION SHOOT HIGH. I WAS GOING TO LOAD THAT BULLET FIRST AND THEN THE 265 SOFT POINTS.WHEN I PUT A SCOPE ON I WILL PROBABLY JUST SIGHT IN THE LEVEREVOLUTION. ALSO I CALLED MARLIN AND THEY TOLD ME THAT YOU NEED A FEEDER TUBE IF YOU DID NOT HAVE THE XLR GUN. IT'S ONLY $10. BE BLESSED.


----------



## jeeptastic (Oct 30, 2006)

Doyle said:


> I just bought 2 boxes of 30-30.  Haven't tried it yet but I'm hopeful.  There is a series of posts over on the Marlin forum about leverevolution bullets in .35 causing Marlin 336's to jamb so bad that they have to be sent back to the factory.   Apparantly, on the modern 336's, Marlin makes a replacement magazine follower that allows them to cycle without jambing.  From the research I've been able to do, this problem is limited specifically to .35 caliber in the 336.



Doyle, how did that work out for you? What model 30-30 are you shooting? How was the accuracy and range?


----------



## Doyle (Oct 30, 2006)

I posted a report on the firearms board a couple of weeks ago.   Using a 30-30 Winchester '94 Ranger, the 100 yd group was about 3" higher than from my old 150gr round nosed bullets.   I sighted in about 1/2" high at 150yds and then checked at 100 and I was about 1" high.   I'm using site-thru mounts, so the initial line-of-sight arc crossing is going to be a little farther out than it would be for someone using standard mounts.   It looks like I've got a weapon that will shoot nearly point-blank from about 50 yds out to about 175.   Any thing closer or farther than that will be a very slight hold-over.

One thing I do need to do however is re-sight after cleaning.   By the time I finished sighting in, I'm sure the bore was getting a little fouled.   My hunting buddy/firearms advisor told me I need to clean it well and then fire one fouling shot.   Then, I need to check the 150yd zero again to make sure my point of impact hasn't changed.   I'll try to do that this weekend.


----------



## jeeptastic (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot doyle. that is the same gun i am shooting and i am about to buy some of that ammo. appreciate the help. 





Doyle said:


> I posted a report on the firearms board a couple of weeks ago.   Using a 30-30 Winchester '94 Ranger, the 100 yd group was about 3" higher than from my old 150gr round nosed bullets.   I sighted in about 1/2" high at 150yds and then checked at 100 and I was about 1" high.   I'm using site-thru mounts, so the initial line-of-sight arc crossing is going to be a little farther out than it would be for someone using standard mounts.   It looks like I've got a weapon that will shoot nearly point-blank from about 50 yds out to about 175.   Any thing closer or farther than that will be a very slight hold-over.
> 
> One thing I do need to do however is re-sight after cleaning.   By the time I finished sighting in, I'm sure the bore was getting a little fouled.   My hunting buddy/firearms advisor told me I need to clean it well and then fire one fouling shot.   Then, I need to check the 150yd zero again to make sure my point of impact hasn't changed.   I'll try to do that this weekend.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Oct 30, 2006)

Haven't fired them but have loaded and unloaded, cycled etc and no jamming problems in my 30-30. I did though load the first round with a traditional round since I read getting the last one out was a problem in the 35's. Hope to shoot a deer with one soon.


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 31, 2006)

the ammo is great I hope these tools work well.  Its a team shooter, weapon, shells.  shes a hot as 1 dollar pistol, fast as a/c mustang, hits like bull dozier. try her youll like her.


----------



## onemilmhz (Nov 16, 2006)

*LEVERevelution Ammo*



			
				MRSCOOTINN said:
			
		

> has any one tried this ammo out yet? and how did it do..ty


Worked great in f-i-l's 450 Marlin model 1895.  In fact, it grouped better than anything he'd used previously and he's already taken a good deer with it this season.  I believe he's using it in his .30-30 Model 94 as well.


----------



## taylornelms (Nov 16, 2006)

ITs some good stuff in a marlin .444.  It shoots accurate too. I havent shot anythign with the gun yet itself but i shot a small doe with it with the new lever revolution ammo. It put a hole that you could put your fist in. No joke. No exaggeration. Good stuff. Just a little expensive


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anybody tried them in .45/70??? I have a 1895 and would like to know how it does.

Thanks.


----------



## BigGun (Nov 17, 2006)

brian chambers said:


> man the old 444 barks everthing in the woods listens
> nice beaver cotter


----------

